# Are you surrounded by negative people?



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

I am. However, I have noticed the more positive that I act around them, the more positive they are. So being positive helps out everyone. -"Happiness tears down the walls that sepearte us and draws people together"-Jim Tressel- Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm surrounded by negative people but I try to stay positive all the time and it's working so far.. WE CAN DO ANYTHING IF WE PUT OUR MINDS TO IT!!!!!!


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

You're so right, jfk, happiness _is _contagious...but don't you find being upbeat and positive takes soooo much energy. I just don't seem to have it in me much of the time.

You know, I think I've spent too much time trying to make other people happy by doing the 'right' thing over the years and now I've used up my life's positive energy quota.

Don't mind me, I'm being a whinger this morning. Send some of that positiveness over my way, jfk


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

fluffybunnyfeet said:


> You're so right, jfk, happiness _is _contagious...but don't you find being upbeat and positive takes soooo much energy. I just don't seem to have it in me much of the time.
> 
> You know, I think I've spent too much time trying to make other people happy by doing the 'right' thing over the years and now I've used up my life's positive energy quota.
> 
> Don't mind me, I'm being a whinger this morning. Send some of that positiveness over my way, jfk


Yes it does. especially if you are not in a good mood but trying to help someone!!! It can be hard, I spend alot of time trying to be positive, but it just gets hard some times!!! But here is some positivity


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, at least when I am home. My parents and siblings looove to complain and whine. I guess that's how they bond!  I try to speak in a more positive manner around them, but sometimes their negativity is just too strong to mediate.

The book "Feel the Fear and Do It Anyways" has some helpful chapters on how vocabulary affects personal power.

For example:
Pain (fear) ---> Power
I can't ---> I won't
I should ---> I could
It's a problem ---> It's an opportunity

Switching your vocabulary to these words changes your view of yourself as a victim to a person that has control over one's life. Personal responsibility goes with positivity 


Anyone have any suggestions on other resources/books that help with positive thinking?


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

I used to be around a very negative co worker. He hated it where we worked so he would complain about this and that.

he quit so there is less negativity in my life. I need all the positivity in my life.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

endtroducing said:


> Yes, at least when I am home. My parents and siblings looove to complain and whine.


Same. That's all they do, honestly. It makes it more difficult to be positive when all you've ever heard is negativity!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah for sure their is so much negativity where i stay it's unreal.

I know i'm the only one that can improve my life at the end of the day even though it's usually only by detaching myself from my family , acquaintances and the losers in this stupid town unfortunately jeez they're only happy when their high.

Seriously though it's kinda like misery attracts misery or sumfin noone can see you being happy here they always try to find a way of bringing people down to their level.

I guess misery just loves company huh ?

But yeah i feel a lot better when i'm around positive people like my real friends and meeting new people n stuff but i know i have to come home sometime n it's kinda like a comedown travelling back here haha.

Blah i guess that's why ya gotta keep putting yourself out their huh.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

seanybhoy said:


> Yeah for sure their is so much negativity where i stay it's unreal.
> 
> I know i'm the only one that can improve my life at the end of the day even though it's usually only by detaching myself from my family , acquaintances and the losers in this stupid town unfortunately jeez they're only happy when their high.
> 
> ...


Miserey wants your company, dont let them have it. If they refuse to be positive, screw it!!!


----------



## Everlong 91 (Mar 25, 2009)

Damn I can relate to everything you guys are saying in this thread. My family is negative always mad, complaining and i try to be positive around them an d when i do they start being positive but it takes alot of energy to help other people be positive and sometimes i need someones positivity to help me and they just dont have it so i find it on this site! =)


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

Nope, most people I know are positive. I'm the negative one. Such a Debbie downer! You would think it would rub off.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

Once again...I am in a situation where I am living with a very very close relative whom I love unconditionally. Problem is, this person is so negative. Everything...I need to talk about the situation involving what happened with me and my ex. Can't talk to him about it though but it's okay for him to talk about whatever he wants...it's just highly stressful and very frustrating. Don't get me wrong...he also has a huge positive side but the negative is wearing me down.


----------

